# Unlocked Phone from US... will it work in India



## ajayashish (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Guys, 
My wife is travelling to US and am planning to get a new Galaxy S3 from there. Just wanted to confirm if the unlocked phone from there will work in India. Here is the link to what I am thinking of purchasing. 

Amazon.com: Samsung Galaxy S III/S3 GT-I9300 Factory Unlocked Phone - International Version (Pebble Blue): Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## chinmaya (Oct 2, 2012)

At this price u can get this phone in india, that too with warranty. Any specific reason why you want to get it from there?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2012)

Unlocked phones should work IMO. And price in Amazon is similar to price here in India BTW.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 2, 2012)

Any unlocked phones from anywhere will work anywhere.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2012)

Get HTC ONE X or something similar One x is much cheaper in usa!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 2, 2012)

yeah it will be probably cheaper here
you happened to have picked the international version, don't know if you did that purposely, that one has a quad core proc, unlike us versions of the device, which has two


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 2, 2012)

U rather gwt a AT&T ONE X from US @ 20 dollars.....and just unlock the bootloader and flash any custom rom and ur done...ITs Unlocked..

AmazonWireless: HTC One X 4G Android Phone, White (AT&T)


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 2, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> U rather gwt a AT&T ONE X from US @ 20 dollars.....and just unlock the bootloader and flash any custom rom and ur done...ITs Unlocked..
> 
> AmazonWireless: HTC One X 4G Android Phone, White (AT&T)



And what about the contract?


----------



## techlover (Oct 3, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> And what about the contract?



Yes thats where most people get confused...AFAIK - Note that Unlocking ur iPhone DOES NOT end the contract with the network carrier ...u still have to use the rest of the contract..
unlocking is mainly for using any other network carrier sim with your iPhone


----------



## techlover (Oct 3, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> U rather gwt a AT&T ONE X from US @ 20 dollars.....and just unlock the bootloader and flash any custom rom and ur done...ITs Unlocked..
> 
> AmazonWireless: HTC One X 4G Android Phone, White (AT&T)



please see that if it will be shipped to India 
i think NO


----------



## ajayashish (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok So guys I have a S2 and am happy with that. I wanted to buy a new phone and give my S2 to my wife. S3 was a choice and I used it for 2 days and was happy with it. The reason to buy from US is that a client of mine owe me 400$ and he will purchase it and send to my wife's hotel to bring it to me in India. 

Please suggest any other phone which is a good deal. I understand, S3 price is almost same. Is there any other phone I can get from there.


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 3, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> And what about the contract?




Contract ko goli maro .. take the least possible contracts ... bring that phone to india and take out sim ... unlock it...


----------

